# Help!!!



## Lishy1994 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi I'm new to this and I have just bought a tank from some one it came with many fish but I have just noticed that the *pictus cat fish *has a net stuck to one of its fins I have tried everything to get it off. Even cut it down a bit but I'm worried ! Will it fall off in time or with it die? I'm not sure what to do


----------



## Lishy1994 (Mar 10, 2016)

Here's a pic of it


----------



## Kelvin Print (Mar 10, 2016)

Since you mentioned that you are new to this I suggest that you try to contact the seller, he/she must have an easier way of removing the net without killing the fish, assuming that he's experienced in this field. Trying to do it on your own may harm the fish or disturb the other fish in the tank.


----------



## HayBels (Jan 30, 2015)

Is there no way of cutting it off? With hurting the fish?


----------

